# Making new cover tomorrow



## maneki (Jul 22, 2010)

So tomorrow is the day I'm going to be able to buy the supplies to make a new cover for my mantis home. I've decided to move her into a different tank since I think rectangle will be easier to make than a circle. But I'm at a loss as to how to make a study cover, for little money.

Here are the specifics:

Cover dimensions are 24"x12"

Needs to be easily removable (sides are glass so I can make a separate feeding portal)

Must hold a cat without collapsing (I plan to keep them away as much as possible, but in case one gets in the room I'd rather be safe than have a cat in the tank)

As cheap as possible

Easy to make (no welding, dremeling, etc. I don't have tools)

Any ideas? Or am I screwed?


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 22, 2010)

You can check you local pet store (PetSmart or Petco) for an aquarium screen top. I've seen them more at Petco, but other places surprise me sometimes. They come in all sizes and can hold a cat, so long as it's not like a 30lb cat! Good luck! Window screen can be bought at a local hardware store that can be universally helpful for enclosures too. I've used a lot of that stuff for mine.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea what she said, I dont know either without tools


----------



## maneki (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to have one of the aquarium screens. That'll work? I was concerned the wire might be too, I don't know, rough?


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 23, 2010)

Nah, it works. You can always hot glue (on low heat) soft screen on the inside if it's terribly concerning. My adult Chinese doesn't seem to have a problem with it


----------



## maneki (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh that's a good idea! I have a softer mesh and a low heat glue gun. Yay!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2010)

A screen cover for an aquarium is the obvious choice for an aquarium of course. However, if your mantis is small it won't work because the food will just crawl right out the lid. But you can glue fine mesh on the inside of the lid. It isn't easy to make a feeding hole with a screen lid in an aquarium unless you cut the lid somehow.


----------



## maneki (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the wire cover today and it fits great. Methusala seems to be having problems holding on though. She's fallen a few times already. Could it be that she simply needs to get used to the wire? Or should I go ahead and glue on a mesh underneath? Since the wire isn't rough like I'd imagined I'd rather avoid the work if I can help it. But I also don't want her to get hurt. She seems pissed every time it happens.

Also, it says it's heat resistant and can withstand the heat generated by an aquarium lamp. But can I use one? I like the way the tank looks lit up more, but again, I don't want to hurt Methusala. The hood lamp would basically sit directly on top of the wire lid. The fluorescent bulb doesn't tough the wires though. I tried it a couple times and every time I turned it on she would immediately crawl over and hang directly underneath the light. But it's very very bright. Maybe she's cold?


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they are naturally attracted to lights because lights attract food.

Look up your temp allowances on your species and use a thermometer under the light where it likes to go hang out to see if everything will be OK.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2010)

maneki said:


> I got the wire cover today and it fits great. Methusala seems to be having problems holding on though. She's fallen a few times already. Could it be that she simply needs to get used to the wire? Or should I go ahead and glue on a mesh underneath? Since the wire isn't rough like I'd imagined I'd rather avoid the work if I can help it. But I also don't want her to get hurt. She seems pissed every time it happens.
> 
> Also, it says it's heat resistant and can withstand the heat generated by an aquarium lamp. But can I use one? I like the way the tank looks lit up more, but again, I don't want to hurt Methusala. The hood lamp would basically sit directly on top of the wire lid. The fluorescent bulb doesn't tough the wires though. I tried it a couple times and every time I turned it on she would immediately crawl over and hang directly underneath the light. But it's very very bright. Maybe she's cold?


Depending on the species and how cold you keep the room, you shouldn't need a heat lamp. I assume you're talking about a regular screen lid. I've never had a mantis have trouble gripping onto one.


----------



## maneki (Jul 25, 2010)

Even aside from heat, I have learned that the plants I have need a lot of sun and the bulb I have currently simulates that. So I'm hoping I can use it. I try to keep my room between 65-70 so it's comfortable for me. My google-fu is very weak, because every time I try to google for some mantis specific answers I get gardening stuff instead of pet stuff. Very frustrating.

She does seem to be getting the hang of the cover now. Pun intended.  I only saw her fall once yesterday.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh she's just drunk! :tt2:


----------



## PeterF (Aug 26, 2010)

If you use the lamp, make sure she has something to shade under if she wants. It's good to give an insect choices to make on it's own. It may never need it though.


----------

